# Really annoyed at the TSB



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well around 4 weeks ago I was in the bank putting some money in and the girl at the desk said I should make an appointment to review my account so I did and went in the next day,to cut a long story short it turned out I had a lot of money spare each month and it was suggested that I set up a cash ISA so I did now I was asked how much I would put in,I said I MIGHT put £600 now and again at my own free will I did not agree or sign anything.

I went to get some money out of my account at the cash point and noticed my account was rather low thought to myself that I had not spent that much (this was just after I got the Spec b) so I went onto the Internet banking to see what was going on and saw that the TSB had put £600 into the cash ISA without telling or asking me  I was fuming because I thought somebody had stolen a lot of money from my account and the fact that the TSB did this without even informing me.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

But the real question is.. was the girl at the bank hot?


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats what happens when Bank staff have targets they have to achieve .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> But the real question is.. was the girl at the bank hot?


One of them is a foreign blonde stunner,the one I had the meeting with was old enough to be my mother but not too bad:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

GJH0702 said:


> Thats what happens when Bank staff have targets they have to achieve .


I know but they could have asked me first if I wanted to put money in it,I just transfered it back


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

An ISA requires a legally binding document signed by you as far as I know, if you signed nothing then you have no ISA. Write to Head Office and get it sorted.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

S63 said:


> An ISA requires a legally binding document signed by you as far as I know, if you signed nothing then you have no ISA. Write to Head Office and get it sorted.


This.

You should have got a lot of paperwork setting out how much you were going to pay a month plus stuff like if you have any loans etc, it may be more beneficial to pay these off first than put your money in an ISA (even if you may not have any other loans).

BTW, £600 a month is over the limit for a cash ISA which is just over £5300 for 2011 - 12.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I never signed or agreed to anything.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Make an appointment to see the 'Manager' [if such a beast exists these days....] and express your dissatisfaction with their service and ask for an explanation of how they removed funds from your account without permission.

Be calm but forceful........[with the Manager, not the foreign blonde stunner....]


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Make an appointment to see the 'Manager' [if such a beast exists these days....] and express your dissatisfaction with their service and ask for an explanation of how they removed funds from your account without permission.
> 
> Be calm but forceful........[with the Manager, not the foreign blonde stunner....]


Perfect, you could ask to have the blond included as part of the banks goodwill gesture in ensuring your customer Satisfaction :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Perfect, you could ask to have the blond included as part of the banks goodwill gesture in ensuring your customer Satisfaction :thumb:


I like the way your thinking


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well something simlar happened to my dad. He is with Natwest but went to see Santander to look into opening another account.

My dad later then wondered why his Natwest account was unusually high & why the mortgage payment & mobile phone D/D didn't go out.
He never agreed or signed anything, but Satander opened an account & moved over some standing orders/Direct debits from the Natwest a/c (Mortgage & mobile phone etc).
So the new account went overdrawn & racked up charges, they (Satander) wanted paying & sent threatening letters (baliffs etc), but my dad knew his rights & also complained to the ombudsman.
He dosn't have to pay anything back & they've also offered some compensation for the wasted time (my dad went to appointments on his days off, only to be told that nobody was about!!!!).

Definitely complain to someone higher in the company & complain to the ombudsman - they have no permission or authorisation to do what they have done! Very sneaky & very worrying!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I get a 6 monthly call saying about popping in for a review.... I ask is there a problem they reply no and i say if i need to speak to you ill request it....

From my parents past experience ISAs can be a bad thing.... Theirs were high risk without even knowing and it wiped off alot of value instantly!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

PaulN said:


> From my parents past experience ISAs can be a bad thing.... Theirs were high risk without even knowing and it wiped off alot of value instantly!


That must be a stock & shares ISA.

Cash ISA's are safe afaik


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Two of the worst banks ever Lloyds TSB and Santander.

Had a savings account at Lloyds trying to get money out was a compete joke took ages.

Santander are just as bad.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

PaulN said:


> From my parents past experience ISAs can be a bad thing.... Theirs were high risk without even knowing and it wiped off alot of value instantly!


It's the same as saying 'pensions are a bad thing'. That's rubbish - it's just a tax free way of saving (cash ISA) or investing (shares). It's not the ISAs that are bad it's the investment decisions.

It's like owning a cake - every year the tax man comes along and takes a bite of your cake as a tax. An ISA is just some clingfilm to wrap a piece of your cake in so the taxman can't bite it. The cake remains unchanged, you just don't pay tax on it!


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Ross said:


> I know but they could have asked me first if I wanted to put money in it,I just transfered it back


Just be aware that when you put money into an ISA, it counts against the annual allowance of £5,340 even if you take the money out again.

If you think you may need to put this amount into your ISA before April 2012, make sure this is recorded as a mistake on their part so you don't lose any of your allowance.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I am going to go in,kick up stink and tell them to close the Cash ISA.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

kh904 said:


> Well something simlar happened to my dad. He is with Natwest but went to see Santander to look into opening another account.
> 
> My dad later then wondered why his Natwest account was unusually high & why the mortgage payment & mobile phone D/D didn't go out.
> He never agreed or signed anything, but Satander opened an account & moved over some standing orders/Direct debits from the Natwest a/c (Mortgage & mobile phone etc).
> ...


I think I might complain,I was very annoyed and worried until I found out because I thought somebody was taking money from my account.


----------

